

Security Index out of Bounds - Mark_B
http://thedailywtf.com/Articles/Security-Index-out-of-Bounds.aspx

======
windsurfer
_Many system administrators are stubborn out of nature._

Yes, _especially_ at my university it would seem. No one is able to log into
10% of the lab computers since these computers display a "you are not
authorized" message. I tried reporting this to the administrator _twice_ and
each time he said that I couldn't have been a real student, and I must have
snuck into the lab some how. He refuses to deal with the real problem.

~~~
eli
Reminds me of how I every time I call Verizon they insist I'm not actually a
customer. I try explaining that I'm holding the bill and, in fact, am speaking
to them on the Verizon line in question, but typically they have to call me
back while they try to "find" my account in the computer. I shudder to think
of what their backend database looks like.

------
wglb
A rare smackdown of a BOFH character.

